# [Resolved] How to reinstall windows 98 second edition



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

How do you reinstall windows 98 second edition?


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

(I'm assuming you have a Windows 98se disk already)

You make a boot disk... (download one here... http://koti.mbnet.fi/~nibz/bootdisks/boot98se.exe [open the file])

Anyway... After that turn your pc off and insert the boot disk. Let it load then select 'Boot Windows 98 with CD-ROM support'

Wait a little longer...

Then this should apear.
'A:\'

Then type 'fdisk', like this
'A:\fdisk' press enter

Then press '3' then '1' then it will say witch drive to delete.. blah lbah you select one then type the drive's name and stuff press eneter, the 'y' then follow directions...

Restart the pc after that, then do the same thing 'w/cd-rom support -> fdisk' then press '1' and again '1', then press 'y' after it formats your drive it will ask you if you want it to be active.. press 'y' again... then after its done..

After that you should have restarted your computer, then again 'Boot with CD-ROM support' wait...

then type 'D:\'

After that type 'setup' should look something like this..
'D:\setup' then enter

After that I think you can rely on the instructions.

If that dosen't help go on google type in 'Windows 98se installation tutorials'


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

My computer didn't come with a disk. It was just already instaled. plus wich drive should I delete?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Are you saying you do not have a Windows 98se CD or any other discs with your computer?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I have one but my computer did not come with one. It was like it was built into the computer


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Il.l tell you a little secret... sfsdfasgkhsdadddkazaafffdffghsdkgjhsdfklg

Anyway admins...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

At this point _do not delete anything!_

Look in C:\Windows\Options\Cabs see if you have about 116 files, most of them .cab files. Also look for a SETUP.EXE file. Let us know if you have these files before you do anything.


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Do you have a restore disk?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

i have a quick restore disk from compaq


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

=/ I never tried restore disks... but give it a try...


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I have an icon in cabs that says setup with a computer over it


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Open it... See what it does.. I'm curious too you know =)


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I clicked on it and it is the setup for windows 98 but i want to delete all of the files and start from scratch


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Buy Windows 98 and use my instructions.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I already have it with me


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Use my instructions then


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

will it delete everything on the drives?


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

yup


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DudeXP:_
> *Il.l tell you a little secret... sfsdfasgkhsdadddkazaafffdffghsdkgjhsdfklg
> 
> Anyway admins... *


DudeXP, will you please stop advising people to pirate software off of kazaa!! 
You have been warned about this repeatedly in the last week.


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

NiteHawk:

Yeah I know, but I'm trying to help the guy out.. Come on do you have extra $150 in your pocket to give him for his new OS? I don't think so.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Dude, you are trying my and other moderator's patience levels.....this WILL be your LAST warning! Next step is out the door.........


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Damn 20,440 posts.. Is this all you blab about? "Don't post kazaa links... kazaa is bad.. wee noo" You how long it takes to create another account on here? Less than 15 seconds.

Do whatcha gotta do, just make it with a reason thats not about 'kazaa'!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Nitehawk is correct! Piracy is verboten! Period. If you have any doubts please read the forum rules. I am trying to help this person restore thier computer with what they have now, which is already in their possession.

Sorry Tnacnud: you are not obliged to listen to anybody that gives you information or instructions you are not comfortable with but this form strictly forbids dealing with any illegal software.

Now: if you have the files in your cab folders You should be able to copy them. But before we proceed we need to know a few things. Do you have the product key and also: how badly do you need to reinstall Windows?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DudeXP:_
> *Damn 20,440 posts.. Is this all you blab about? "Don't post kazaa links... kazaa is bad.. wee noo" You how long it takes to create another account on here? Less than 15 seconds.
> 
> Do whatcha gotta do, just make it with a reason thats not about 'kazaa'! *


You know how long it takes to get an IP banned


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

heh.. you know how long it takes to turn proxy on?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Candy: I want to try and help this person retrieve cab files and the product key. If you disapprove just say the word. Any addvice i offer has never included the use of Kazaa!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It always amazes when you have big mouths coming around shooting their mouths off and all they have to offer is illegal.

Get a life dude, go somewhere else where you are welcome, because it certainly isn't here


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

hey dudexp, I did what you said and when I restarted, the cd rom did not boot. It just was frozen


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DudeXP:_
> *Damn 20,440 posts.. Is this all you blab about? "Don't post kazaa links... kazaa is bad.. wee noo" You how long it takes to create another account on here? Less than 15 seconds.
> 
> Do whatcha gotta do, just make it with a reason thats not about 'kazaa'! *


Once again you have missed the point. It is not about kazaa per ca, but about piracy. Stealing, Illegal activities.

If you cant afford a new car, do you go out and steal one? Same concept.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

PC, your advice is always welcomed. There is a little program that can be downloaded that will bring the reg number up as well, let me dig it up.


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Tnacnud: Interesting what you did... If you did what I told you to do your OS would not exist.

btw.. Sorry about this Admin crap, there on my *** 24/7... heh


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/

Looks like it may be down right now though.



> _Originally posted by DudeXP:_
> *btw.. Sorry about this Admin crap, there on my *** 24/7... heh *


Wonder why


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

wait candy! the w98 key can be taken easily out of the registry

But now I see Tnacnud has a frozen CD.If you can please take the CD out and use CTRL+ALT+DEL to reboot your computer if you have to.


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Tnacnud: Also you can find your product key at the back of your PC case.(if your pc is original)


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

can someone please help me


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes PC, know that too.........I just like that little program 

Go ahead...........


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Whats your current situation?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I am back here because it did not work when I tried to boot from the cd


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Tnacnud: you have to make a boot disk (floopy) erase your HD as in the instructions then create a new partition then use the disk (cd)


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

oops! sorry! I just booted into w98 so I can follow along

Is youre computer still running ok?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

it crashes often and its not doing good


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

pyritechips: you can now give him instructions, I gotta go.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

dudexp, I did make a bootdisk and nothing happened when I booted it


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok before you decide to reinstall there are other less drastic things that can be tried. Can you get online with it?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

what do you mean


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Are you able to start it up and get online? If you can we can try a few simple free programs to check your system, but first tell us exactly what happens when it crashes. Do you do any particular thing that makes it crash, and when it does can you copy down the error messages?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DudeXP:_
> * btw.. Sorry about this Admin crap, there on my *** 24/7... heh *


Some children need to be watched 24/7


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Im online with the computer right now and when it crashes I am usually online


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

plus I would just like to start over so I can have all of the memory back


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

memory? how do you mean? a fresh install doesnt give you any extra memory to speak of, all you gain is a little bit of saved HDD space

What a fresh install does is fix major problems eith missing or corrupt files or registry. I cannot tell you what to do but if you want to reformat you must first prepare properly for it.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

This computer has been freezing since the day we bought it


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Ok then, I want to do that. How should I prepare


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

yeah but we bought it like 5 years ago


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Can you please download HijackThis 1.95  run it and paste the log back here? Spyware can crash a computer badly all the time. You may get an easy fix out of this. And please write down any errors that occur.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I also have another problem. I tried to install windows xp on this computer and now my drive "f" the cd burner, doesn't work


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hey guys and gals,

If I might make a suggestion. Before you do anything. download Belarc Advisor , run it and print out the results. I have a feeling that it is going to come in handy very shortly.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

That's ok we will deal with one thing at a time. Just try the list first, and tell me exactly how many drives and partitions you have and what in general is on them. Do you have both w98 and XP on the computer now?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I ran the program but what should I past back to you?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

yeas! KW! Good suggestion- I was about to ask about hardware specs.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

yes I have both ( I really screwed up the computer by installing xp)


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

What you do is once the program is run, save the results as a log text file and copy/paste it into here.

Also, as kilowatt suggested, download Belarc Advisor  and do the same save, copy/paste it in a post here.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

what is a partition


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

it says that i need to check some things to fix, should i check all of them?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 8:40:39 PM, on 7/10/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0600)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SA3DSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\CPQDIAG\CPQDFWAG.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\INTERNET\ISDBDC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INETSRV\INETINFO.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDTCW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\OPLIMIT\OCRAWARE.EXE
C:\OPLIMIT\OCRAWR32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\CPQEADM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTIVE\MOTIVEASSISTANT\MOTMON.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\CPQINET\CPQINET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PWSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DOWNLOADWARE\DW.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DELFIN\PROMULGATE\PGMONITR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\WT\UPDATER\WCMDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.0\LWBWHEEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SAVE\SAVE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT MONEY\SYSTEM\REMINDER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\BTTNSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EZULA\MMOD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PRECISIONTIME\PRECISIONTIME.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\GMT\GMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\ON-SCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSIPCSV.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS195\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www.searchgateway.net/search/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://www.searchgateway.net/search/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://home.netscape.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://home.netscape.com/home/winsearch200.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://home.netscape.com/home/winsearch.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL=http://home.netscape.com/home/winsearch.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://www.searchgateway.net/search/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://www.searchgateway.net/search/%s
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm
F1 - win.ini: load=C:\OPLIMIT\ocraware.exe
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://webmailvip.fuse.net/en_FUSE/"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\Default\prefs.js)
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EBBFE27C-BDF0-11D2-BBE5-00609419F467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AMCIS2.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C7967580-5F17-11D4-AAC2-0000B4936E0C} - C:\WINDOWS\SHELLTRAY\SYSTEM61.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIALOADS ENHANCED\ME1.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000004CC-E4FF-4F2C-BC30-DBEF0B983BC9} - C:\WINDOWS\IPINSIGT.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000580-C637-11D5-831C-00105AD6ACF0} - C:\WINDOWS\MSVIEW.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BHO001.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &My Way Speedbar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: TopText - {55910916-8B4E-4C1E-9253-CCE296EA71EB} - C:\PROGRA~1\EZULA\EABH.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aureal A3D Interactive Audio Init] A3dInit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Service Connection] c:\cpqs\bwtools\sccenter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AvconsoleEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\avconsol.exe /minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsecomrEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSECOMR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsStatEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE /SHOWWARNING
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMCLEANUP] C:\windows\OPTIONS\oemreset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [3dfx Tools] rundll32.exe 3dfxCmn.dll,UpdateRegSettings
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] C:\Program Files\Motive\MotiveAssistant\motmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet Runtime Service] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IJ75P2PSERVER] IJ75P2PS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DXM6Patch_981116] C:\WINDOWS\p_981116.exe /Q:A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWSTray] PwsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ChatNANNY Demo] C:\WINDOWS\SHELLT~1\system61d.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CXMon] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BearShare] C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe /m
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaLoads Installer] "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SENTRY] C:\WINDOWS\SENTRY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PromulGate] "C:\Program Files\DelFin\PromulGate\PgMonitr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DownloadWare] "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.0\lwbwheel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\PROGRA~1\SAVE\Save.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tray Temperature] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\INSTALL\MINIBUG.EXE 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LimeShop] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\LimeShop\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\LimeShop"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINSTART001.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System\WINSTART001.EXE -b
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Aureal A3D Interactive Audio] sa3dsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CPQDFWAG] C:\WINDOWS\cpqdiag\CpqDfwAg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [isdbdc] c:\compaq\internet\isdbdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSDTC] msdtcw -start
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [inetinfo.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe -e w3svc
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [HC Reminder] hc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\reminder.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [FROGGY] C:\PROGRAM FILES\FROGGY\FROGGY.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [eZmmod] C:\PROGRA~1\ezula\mmod.exe
O4 - Startup: America Online 5.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: UMAX VistaAccess.lnk = C:\VSTASCAN\vsaccess.exe
O4 - Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Startup: Date Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Plus!\SYSAGENT.EXE
O4 - Startup: PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
O4 - Startup: Internet Answering Machine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Plus!\SYSAGENT.EXE
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: DeskFlag.lnk = C:\Program Files\Tiger Technologies\DeskFlag\deskflag.exe
O4 - Startup: MaxALERT.lnk = C:\Program Files\MaxALERT\Max.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: LimeShop Preferences - file://C:\Program Files\LimeShop\System\Temp\limeshop_script0.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &AltaVista Home (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Wallet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Guide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: PeoplePC (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MS&N Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} (WTHoster Class) - http://install.wildtangent.com/bgn/partners/shockwave/meninblackII/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab
O16 - DPF: {46EB676D-8C0B-4C15-8E61-5770B172DE2F} (ThemeCreator Control) - http://www.peanutsoftware.com/tw/TW-ThemeCreator3.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37798.4434375


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

No- dont check anything just yet. paste the list here and we can advise you as tot he right items to fix- and dont worry about partitions for now.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

that is the log


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Excellent! Ok it will take a short while to go through the list so just hang tight for now.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

is that the log or did I do it wrong?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

ok


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

No, you did great! But this is going to take a while! I'm surprised your computer starts at all! Please bear with me.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I did the advisor, should I send all of the results to you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lots of spyware there  among NewDot........


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

its weird, I can only get what you say when i type something and send it. It doesn't appear when I refresh


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

are all of those files I pasted on there corupted?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Yes. Paste the results. It will help in case a reinstall is need. However, I don't think that will be neccessary once all the rogue programs and entries have been removed from your system. Just follow PC's advise on what to remove.

Don't forget to print out the Belarc report. You'll notice that your Windows key in on there as well as all the hardware that is installed on the computer.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

ok, thankyou for telling me that


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Computer Profile Summary
Computer Name: Computer (in WORKGROUP)
Profile Date: Thursday, July 10, 2003 20:47:46
Advisor Version: 6.0c
Windows Logon: family

Click here for Belarc's PC Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System System Model
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222) Compaq Compaq PC X2.0
System Serial Number: 9950CMPZL166
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
600 megahertz AMD Athlon
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Compaq 0598h A2
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies Ltd. 4.0 11/17/1999
Drives Memory Modules c,d
11.41 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
5.23 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

COMPAQ CD-ROM LTN323
IDE-CD R/RW 4x4x24 [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Generic IDE hard disk drive (11.41 GB) -- drive 0 128 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'S1' is Empty
Slot 'S2' is Empty
Slot 'S3' has 128 MB
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 11.41 GB 5.23 GB free
Logins Network Drives

Family
windows 
Installed Microsoft Hotfixes Printers
No details available

Click here to see all available security Hotfixes.

verified Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly
fails verification Marks a HotFix that fails verification
(Failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled)
An unmarked HotFix lacks the data to allow verification

Acrobat PDFWriter on LPT1:
Canon S750 on LPT1:
Controllers Display
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller 3dfx Voodoo3 [Display adapter]
COMPAQ MV720 [Monitor] (16.3"vis, s/n 925CE48BFZP3, June 1999)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128
Gameport Joystick (no joystick connected)
Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128 Legacy Device
Communications Other Devices
Conexant HCF V90 56K Data Fax PCI Modem
AOL Adapter Texas Instruments OHCI IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
WHEEL MOUSE PS/2 MOUSE
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub
Software Licenses
Adobe Systems, Inc. - Adobe PhotoDeluxe Home Edition 3.0 HJW300B7100004-621
McAfee - Scan95 P2FT2EI3131A1692J5D4UW3C6P18KQ4543N8
MGI - PhotoSuiteII 5091-00015186
Microsoft - Internet Explorer 52974-OEM-9181475-04058
Microsoft - MediaPlayer 53199-350-2856777-04944
Microsoft - Office 2000 Disc 2 50158-009-3785937-02571
Microsoft - Office 2000 Professional 50083-009-3785937-02363
Microsoft - Press Interactive Training 50209-OEM-0068143-29580
Microsoft - Running Microsoft Windows 98 46678-OEM-0068663-04946
Microsoft - Windows 98 SE 00600-OEM-0077077-74010 (Key: TMYK2-FRGCF-DH6MG-JB48X-DKJG6)
Microsoft - Works 4.5 17395-OEM-0001794-49985
Software Versions
ACDSee Version 3, 0, 0, 0 *
ACMVIZ.EXE *
Activision Value Website (Internet Connection Required) *
Adobe Acrobat Version 2.1 *
Adobe Acrobat Version 3.0.000 *
Adobe Acrobat Version 4.05 *
Adobe PhotoDeluxe Home Edition Version 3.0 *
Adobe Type Manager Version 4.00L *
America Online, Inc. - AOL Instant Messenger (SM) Version 3.0.1470 *
America Online, Inc. - AOL Instant Messenger Version 5.2.3277 *
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime for Windows Version 2.1.2.59 *
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 4.1.1 *
Aureal Semiconductor BeeDemo Version 1.1 *
Aureal Semiconductor RaceTrk Version 1.1 *
Belarc, Inc. - BelManage Client Version 6.0c *
BoxerJam Productions - BoxerJam Gameshows Installer *
Brilliant Digital BDE Viewer Version 1, 0, 0, 0 *
Brilliant Digital bdesecureinstall Version 1, 0, 0, 6 *
Callisto Corporation - PhotoParade Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Canon - ZoomBrowser Application Version 3, 1, 1, 41 *
Canon - ZoomBrowser Version 3, 1, 1, 41 *
Canon BJ Printer Driver Installer Version 4.2.0.950 *
Canon BJ Printer Driver Version 7.2.0.000 *
Canon BJ Raster Printer Driver Version 5.2.0.950 *
Canon Information Systems Research Australia Pty Ltd. - PhotoRecord Version 1, 4, 1, 5 *
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch Launcher Version 3.1.1 *
CeQuadrat - just!burn Application Version 1, 0, 0, 253 *
Compaq Computer Corporation - CPQINET Version 2, 0, 0, 0 *
Compaq Computer Corporation - Easy Access Cleanup Application Version 4.00.003 *
Compaq Computer Corporation ntaol Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Compaq Easy Access Button Support Version 4.00.017 *
Compaq Home Version 0, 0, 0, 3 *
Compaq Remote Diagnostics Enabling Agent Version 1.00 *
Corel Photo House (TM) Version 3.00.199 *
Corel Print House (TM) Version 4.00.199 *
Corel Uninstaller Version 8.051 *
DownloadWare Version 1.0.0.114 *
Eastman Software, Inc., A Kodak Business - Imaging for Windows® Version 1.01.1311 *
EasyUnload Application Version 2.4.0.2 *
Fishbone Designs - NAB Conduit Install Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Full Circle Software, Inc. - Talkback Version 1.0 *
GTek GtCDTool Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
here hpi_pdfGate Version 2.4.0.2 *
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP PhotoSmart Software Version 2.4.0.2 *
Hpi_Prnt Application Version 2.4.0.2 *
HPI_Run Application Version 2.4.0.2 *
iGetNet, LLC - WinStart Version 5, 0, 1, 0 *
Indigo Rose Corporation unin32 Version 1, 0, 0, 5 *
InstallShield Software Corporation - PackageForTheWeb Stub Version 1.32 *
InstallShield unInstaller Version 2.20.926.0 *
IP-Sentry Stub Version 0, 0, 1, 3 *
Ipswitch, Inc. 81 Hartwell Ave. Lexington, MA - WS_FTP95 Version 6, 0, 1, 1 *
javaw.exe *
Kensington Technology Group - VideoCAMworks Control Panel Version 1.00r6 *
LWBMOUSE Version 9.0.0.0 *
MGI Software Corp. - Photo Suite II Version 1.0.3.523 *
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.1.0.4615 *
Microsoft - Envelope Manager - Direct Mail Manager Version 2.01.0025 *
Microsoft and LearnIT Corporation - MSPress Interactive Training Version 3, 0, 36, 44 *
Microsoft Clip Gallery Version 5.1.00.1221 *
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1117 *
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 5.50.4134.600 *
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Information Server Version 4.02.0690 * Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer Version 2.0.2600.2 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Telephony Version 4.10.2000 *
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01 *
Microsoft Encarta Version 8.29.00.0912 *
Microsoft Money Money Import EXE Version 7.0 *
Microsoft Money Version 7.00.0723 *
Microsoft Office 2000 Small Business Edition Version 9.0.1423 *
Microsoft Office 2000 Version 9.0.2719 *
Microsoft Outlook Version 9.0.2416 *
Microsoft PowerPoint for Windows Version 9.0.2716 *
Microsoft Press Interactive Training Version 3, 0, 36, 44 *
Microsoft Snapshot Viewer Application Version 9.0.0.2402 *
Microsoft Transaction Server Version 02.00.00.543 *
Microsoft Works for Windows Version 4.00.05.465 *
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 7.01.00.3055 *
Microsoft® Plus! for Windows® 95 Version 4.40.500 *
Microsoft® Access Version 9.0.2719 *
Microsoft® Business Planner Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
Microsoft® FrontPage® Version 3.0.2.1105 *
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.33.0 *
Microsoft® Publisher 2000 Version 6.0 Version 6.0 *
Microsoft® Visual FoxPro® Version 6.0.8167.0 *
Microsoft® Windows® Task Scheduler Version 4.71.1955.1 *
MindVision - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 *
Motive Communications, Inc. Version 2.0.3 *
MotiveMonitor *
MotiveUI Module Version 1, 0, 0, 4 *
Mozilla, Netscape - Netscape Version 7.0.2 *
MSBP_STB.EXE *
Netscape Calendar Version 4, 5, 0, 280 *
Netscape Communications nsnotify Version 4.5 *
NETSCAPE Version 4.7 *
Netsurfer, Inc. - Internet Desktop Application Version 5.13 Build 188 *
Network Associates Inc - McAfee VirusScan Version 4.0.2 *
Network Associates Inc - VirusScan Version 4.0.2 *
Network Associates Inc. - McAfee VirusScan Version 4.0.2 *
Network Associates Inc. - VirusScan Version 4.0.2 *
Network Associates Inc. - VShield Version 4.0.2 *
NewSoft Technology Corporation - Presto! ProImage Plus Version 4, 1, 5, 0 *
Nullsoft - Winamp Version 2.5 *
Pivotal Games - Conflictesert Storm Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
PREVIEWCLIENT Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
QuickTime Updater *
RioPort Audio Manager Version 3.5.13e *
SCCenter Module Version 1, 0, 0, 9 *
Seagate Software, Inc. - Backup *
Sharman Networks - Kazaa Media Desktop Version 2, 1, 1, 0 *
Storm Technology, Inc. - EasyPhoto Version 2.7.2.7 (Adobe) *
The DelFin Project, Inc. - PromulGate Universal Version 2.10, Build 0003 *
The Gator Corporation - GAIN Version 4.1.2.6 *
The Gator Corporation - Gator Version 4.1.2.6 *
The Gator Corporation - PrecisionTime Version 2.0.0.2 *
Tiger Technologies - DeskFlag Version 1.0.3 *
UMAX VistaAccess Version 1. 02 *
VsecomrEXE *
WebDevAZ2 - mmod Module Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
WhenU.com, Inc. - Save! Version 2, 1, 1, 1 *
WildTangent, Inc. - Wild Tangent wcmdmgrl Version 1.6.0.37 *
WinZip Version 8.1 SR-1 (5266) *
XMLAuthor Inc. - MediaForge/XML Runtime Player Version 4.3.70.0 *
Yahoo! Player Version 1, 2, 0, 0 *
YP-300 yepp Explorer *
Zrs32.exe *
* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Intalled Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
Copyright 2000-3, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved.
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

No, not all are corrupted there are quite a few that don't need to be on there. You also have way to many programs running in the background that are not needed. While you are waiting on PC to post back, right click on the My Computer icon on the desktop then click on Properties/Performance. What % system resources does it show?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

it says you have performed an illegal operation, but I think its at about 45%


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Thought so.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I notice that when I press control alt delete, a lot of programs are shown running. Is my computer running pretty bad right now?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Check off the following and have HijackThis fix them but first give other people to look at this list since it is s little on the long said and I may have made errors.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://www.searchgateway.net/search/

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://www.searchgateway.net/search/

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://home.netscape.com/home/winsearch200.html

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://home.netscape.com/home/winsearch.html

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant=http://www.searchgateway.net/search/

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://www.searchgateway.net/search/%s

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=c:\windows\SYSTEM\blank.htm

F1 - win.ini: load=C:\OPLIMIT\ocraware.exe

N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://webmailvip.fuse.net/en_FUSE/"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\Default\prefs.js)

O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EBBFE27C-BDF0-11D2-BBE5-00609419F467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AMCIS2.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C7967580-5F17-11D4-AAC2-0000B4936E0C} - C:\WINDOWS\SHELLTRAY\SYSTEM61.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIALOADS ENHANCED\ME1.DLL (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000004CC-E4FF-4F2C-BC30-DBEF0B983BC9} - C:\WINDOWS\IPINSIGT.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000580-C637-11D5-831C-00105AD6ACF0} - C:\WINDOWS\MSVIEW.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BHO001.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aureal A3D Interactive Audio Init] A3dInit.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Service Connection] c:\cpqs\bwtools\sccenter.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMCLEANUP] C:\windows\OPTIONS\oemreset.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [3dfx Tools] rundll32.exe
3dfxCmn.dll,UpdateRegSettings

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] C:\Program Files\Motive\MotiveAssistant\motmon.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet Runtime Service] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IJ75P2PSERVER] IJ75P2PS.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DXM6Patch_981116] C:\WINDOWS\p_981116.exe /Q:A

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWSTray] PwsTray.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ChatNANNY Demo] C:\WINDOWS\SHELLT~1\system61d.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CXMon] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BearShare] C:\Program Files\BearShare\BearShare.exe /m

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaLoads Installer] "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SENTRY] C:\WINDOWS\SENTRY.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PromulGate] "C:\Program Files\DelFin\PromulGate\PgMonitr.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DownloadWare] "C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.0\lwbwheel.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\PROGRA~1\SAVE\Save.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tray Temperature] C:\PROGRAM 
FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\INSTALL\MINIBUG.EXE 1

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LimeShop] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\LimeShop\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\LimeShop"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE /SYSTRAY

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINSTART001.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System\WINSTART001.EXE -b

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Aureal A3D Interactive Audio] sa3dsrv.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CPQDFWAG] C:\WINDOWS\cpqdiag\CpqDfwAg.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [isdbdc] c:\compaq\internet\isdbdc.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSDTC] msdtcw -start

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [inetinfo.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe -e w3svc

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [HC Reminder] hc.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\reminder.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe /background

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [FROGGY] C:\PROGRAM FILES\FROGGY\FROGGY.EXE

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [eZmmod] C:\PROGRA~1\ezula\mmod.exe

O4 - Startup: America Online 5.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe

O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE

O4 - Startup: UMAX VistaAccess.lnk = C:\VSTASCAN\vsaccess.exe

O4 - Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe

O4 - Startup: Date Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Plus!\SYSAGENT.EXE

O4 - Startup: PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe

O4 - Startup: Internet Answering Machine.lnk = C:\Program Files\Plus!\SYSAGENT.EXE

O4 - Startup: DeskFlag.lnk = C:\Program Files\Tiger Technologies\DeskFlag\deskflag.exe

O4 - Startup: MaxALERT.lnk = C:\Program Files\MaxALERT\Max.exe

O8 - Extra context menu item: LimeShop Preferences - file://C:\Program Files\LimeShop\System\Temp\limeshop_script0.htm

O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &AltaVista Home (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Wallet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Guide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: PeoplePC (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MS&N Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)

O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net

O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll

O12 - Plugin for .mid: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll

O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com

O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...ash/swflash.cab

O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} (WTHoster Class) - http://install.wildtangent.com/bgn/...kII/install.cab

O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab

O16 - DPF: {46EB676D-8C0B-4C15-8E61-5770B172DE2F} (ThemeCreator Control) - http://www.peanutsoftware.com/tw/TW-ThemeCreator3.cab

O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...B?37798.4434375


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

would it hurt if I just checked all of them?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes it would hurt! some of that stuff is very important Windows files and programs. Check only the ones I listed.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

ok, but it will be a while, thankyou for your help by the way


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

PC, shouldn't NEWDOT be uninstalled first from add/remove programs???????


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

It can be yes, but hijackthis sucessfully removes it. If you so advise I will concur.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have just always heard thru the other postings in Security, with Rog and Tony, that one is best to uninstall first......but I'm no security guru by any means


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Tnacnud ? Don't rush off yet and start deleting- give us a few minutes to double check the list.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

I agree Candy. 

Tnacnud? Can you go into control panel and look for newnet or newdot and uninstall it there please?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE

Not sure if you want to get rid of that one either........It's the virus program.........


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Oops! good eye Candy- That's one that snuck by me!


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I tried to do the program but when I checked all of the boxes and clicked fix, it said I need to reinstall the program!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

reinstall what program?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

ok it worked


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Good- newnet is uninstalled?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

ok I uninstalled new.net, it says I need to restart my computer, should I do it now or wait untill we are done fixing this pos


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

what exactly did I just do when I checked the boxes on hijackthis?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

All that stuff is spyware. it sneaks into your computer and sends personal information out to marketers but that stuff is so poorly written it interferes with good programs and makes your computer crash.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

oh ok, will my computer run more efficiently now, or do you think I need to reinstall windows 98


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

plus, how does that spywhere get into your computer, does it sneak in when you are downloading other programs


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Exactly! It hides in other software. One bad one is Kazaa! if you have it, get rid of it and get Kazaa light.

when you have checked all those items click the "Fix Checked" button next to the scan button then you will have to reboot.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

ok, I will be back in about 5 minutes so I can reboot


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I see Candy has caught a couple of things worth mentioning.

What I'd like to add is that when I see that much Spyware in a log, I'd prefer they run Spybot first and repost the log.

Spybot will in fact properly remove new.net, but I still think it's good advice to remove it from Add/Remove programs first. It doesn't hurt to have Spybot installed before the removal and then run it afterwards as it may repair any leftover damage.

http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok! we will be waiting...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok Rog, thx for good advice.

I've never seen such a shopping list before!


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh my gosh, I just rebooted and its never been faster. Whatever i did worked


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I mean you**


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I swear this thing goes about 10 times faster on the net now


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Faster huh? Is that good?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

yeah, why wouldnt it be (and now my system resources 83%, before they were 45%)


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL that's good!  

Now go back a few posts to Rollin Rog's post and get Spybot.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

ok, then should I post it on here


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Tell you what: Just run it and let us know how many items are marked in red.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

ok sounds good to me


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Its going to be a while, I have dial up connection.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Not a problem. Get SPybot and run it once a week and immediately after downloading or installing anything.

Was that easier that reinstalling windows?


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Yes it was, thank you very much. if you are not to busy do you think you could help me with the windows xp thing. (if you dont want to i will understand because it is late)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Taylor, please start a new thread with the XP thing....let's finish up with this problem in this thread, ok? It'll be less confusing. I think everyone wants to see your finished product


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I have about 500 red items


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

make that 5515 red items


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes, let's finish this off first. 500 sounds like an exxageration after all we nuked!  

But I don't think you should post them all here. I feel it's prabably safe to just check all the red items and have Spybot clean them out, unless somebody else disagrees.

The start a new thread for your XP problem. I don't think I will be able to help youi much, as I have no XP experience. But there are many people much smarter than I am. You will be in good hands.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I just did the check and it said there are 5515 problems so I pressed fix


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thats ok and most of the plain white ones are harmless. now you should reboot again and run spybot a few times if you have to. Consider it the rince cycle!


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

I ran the check and everything seems to be working much better and much faster.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I've just been "lurking in the wings" on this one. All I can say is that 1) I'm glad you didn't Fdisk as was suggested by DudeXP
(some people approach a problem with an axe, others with a scalpel) Most here prefer the scalpel approach. and
2) I'm glad everything worked out for you.

Don't get any tickets with all that new speed.


----------



## Tnacnud (Jun 14, 2003)

Thank you all for your help and generousity. And I hope I won't get a ticket either


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

All's well that ends well! Remember to keep it clean: run Spybot once a week!  :up:


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Just a note on HijackThis, it only removes the registry run commands associated with installed programs, not the actual files themselves, that is why a dedicated removal tool like Spybot should be run on installed programs (the 04 items in the list)


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thx Rog- You can rest assured I'm taking notes. That list was an eye-opener and no mistake. I felt like I was drowning but you and Candy were awsome as usual. I doff my hat to you both! :up:


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

One other thought, now that you have done major house cleaning on all the spyware, let's continue on with the cleaning and get some disk space back.

Start > Shutdown tick Restart in MS_DOS mode

Once in DOS type in the following commands exactly:

*SMARTDRV.EXE
CD \WINDOWS
DELTREE /Y TEMP
DELTREE /Y TEMPOR~1 *

ctrl-alt-delete to reboot to windows

When you reboot windows will recreate the temporary internet files folder, the content.ie5 folder and 4 hidden folders under it along with a new index.dat

Now that you have gotten rid of that "land fill" called Temporary Internet Files, you may want to reboot into Safe Mode and run defrag. But empty the Recycle Bin first.

If you have never deleted Temporary Internet Files in the past, my guess is that you can recover 50 - 100 meg of HD space. Maybe more if you have never done it since day one.

The most space I have ever recovered from someone's PC was a whopping 1.3 gig.

You will notice a marked reduction in time to run a virus scan and defrag.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Nitehawk:

He has moved on to a new thread and may not even see this- maybe you can copy/paste this into his other thread after you read it. Just a suggestion.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

He should still get an email on this one PC


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll let the email notification take care of it.
If I don't get a responce in a reasonable time, then I'll follow up on it.

Cleaning the "land fill" is not a major item at the moment, but it sure would help.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Very true, people.

Let him scrape out the XP, then the "landfill".


----------

